# Unterschiedliche Ping-Zeiten mit unterschiedlichen DSL-Modems



## o0Pascal0o (18. April 2007)

Hallo,

[Fritz-Card-DSL]
ich habe mit meiner Fritz-Card-DSL(internes PCI DSL-Modem) Pingzeiten von ca. 21ms (auf einer Testseite getestet, vielfach). Ich habe Fastpath aktiviert.

[Teledat 302]
Auf der gleichen Testseite habe ich dann auch wieder vielfach(an mehreren Tagen, auch direkt hinter dem Test mit der Fritz-Card-DSL] Pingzeiten von ca. 28ms. Das andere Modem ist ein Teledat 302 (T-Com).

[Fritz-Card-DSL]
Ich habe DSL 768. Jedoch 6km von der nächsten Vermittlungstelle entfernt. Ich habe mit der Fritz-DSL-Karte Probleme, ich fliege alle Nase lang aus dem I-net und die Downloadraten liegen bei 100kbps - 700kbps Meistens so bei 200kbps.

[Teledat 302]
Mit dem Teledat 302-DSL-Modem habe ich diese Probleme nicht. Die Downloadraten liegen konstant bei gut 700kbps und die Uploadraten sind bei beiden gut mit ca. 138kbps. Jedoch stört es mich, dass das Teledat-Modem nur so lahme Pingzeiten erreicht -> 10ms langsamer als die Fritz-Card-DSL. 

In der aktuellen C´T (02.04.07 (08) sind ja Modems getestet. Als
einzigen Grund kann ich mir vorstellen, dass einige Modems(das
Teledat 302 ist nicht dabei, auch die Fritz-Card-DSL nicht), längere
Enfernungen synchronisieren können. Also auch unterschiedlich
schnell(auf der Tabelle unten auf Seite 96/97). Also die Reichweite
ist bei einigen höher und der Speed auf der Strecke auch.

1. Wie kann sowas sein(lahme Pingzeiten, aber stabile Verbindung)? 
2. Gibts irgendwo einen Test, welche Modems gute Ping-Zeiten liefern?


[Fritz-Card-DSL]
http://www.avm.de/de/frame/frame.ph...nxp&product=FRITZ!Card+DSL&category=fritzcard

[Teledat 302]
http://www.t-com.de/dlp/eki/downloads/B/BedAnl_Teledat_302.pdf


----------



## Sinac (19. April 2007)

Ich würde mir da keine großen Gedanken drüber machen - wenn du das Ganze jetzt nochmal testest wirst du wahrscheinlich wieder andere Zeiten haben. Das liegt daran, dass das Internet keine garantierten Bandbreiten bieten kann und auch keine garantierten Pfade. Dein erstes ICMP Paket geht eventuell einen komplett anderen Weg als das Zweite.
Außerdem sind die Werte und Verschiebungen die du beschreibst nicht ungewöhnlich hoch und von extrem vielen Faktoren abhängig.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## o0Pascal0o (19. April 2007)

Aber genau das ist es ja. Das ist wiederholbar! Ich habe es jetzt gerade z.B. nochmal getestet mit beiden Modems.

Die Fritz-Card-DSL hat 21 pings und die Teledat 302 28ms pings. (Ich habe es gerade mehrfach hintereinander gemacht. Bei der Teledat hatte ich nur 27ger und 28ger pings, bei der Fritz-Card-DSL 21-24 pings, aber meist 21ger und 22ger und nie, wie auch an den anderen Testtagen, 28ger. Und nie mit der Teledat 302, kleinere als 27 ms.


----------



## Kojak666 (19. April 2007)

mach das ganze doch mal mit dem Befehl pathping , und schau über wie viele hops ( verteiler ) er geht.

Sind es identische oder nicht ?


----------



## Sinac (19. April 2007)

Gut, mal angenommen eines der Modem ist dafür verantwortlich wirst du den Unterschied nie im Leben bemerken


----------



## o0Pascal0o (19. April 2007)

Doch, das merke ich schon. Ich spiele online, da kann ich das relativ gut sogar wahrnehmen.

Aber davon unabhängig: 

1. Wie kann sowas sein(lahme Pingzeiten, aber stabile Verbindung)? 
2. Gibts irgendwo einen Test, welche Modems gute Ping-Zeiten liefern?

Pascal


----------

